# Frog ID



## Vikingtimbo (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi,

I don't know anything about frogs so I just wanted to check the ID on this one. It was filmed in Melbourne's Eastern Suburbs so presumably nothing too exotic! I've uploaded the footage for anyone who's interested:

Tiger Snake Catching Frogs - YouTube







Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 4, 2014)

Striped marsh frog


----------



## Vikingtimbo (Feb 4, 2014)

Asharee133 said:


> Striped marsh frog



Wow, that was quick! Thanks.


----------



## NickGeee (Feb 4, 2014)

Barking marsh frog?


----------



## Chris82 (Feb 4, 2014)

Striped marsh frog,_Limnodynastes peronii_


----------

